# Halloween!



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What are your plans for Halloween? 

My Daughter's school has a fall fair, so we're going to that, but my friends that all lived in walking neighborhoods (houses close together) have all moved and I don't want to walk 2 miles in my neighborhood to hit two houses. I think my daughter would be very disappointed by that. 

So what are you guys doing?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We head into town now that we live in the sticks. Park at the gas station and walk the little neighborhood behind it. Our little town also has activities hosted at the fire dept where they give out hot chocolate and hats and stuff.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Our town has a great big get-together where everyone comes in their costumes and walks a big route collecting candy from outside of all of the downtown stores. It's so cool seeing all of the awesome costumes!

Some girls in my 4-H group (and their little brother) and I will most likely be dressing up as shadows! Dressing completely in black, black gloves, and covering our faces with cloth that we can see through, so that our entire bodies are covered in black! Then we creep around and stalk people! XD


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have never had anyone for Halloween... It could be because we live 1 1/2 miles off the road ...

I have always "fixed" a bucket for the kids and now the grandbabies.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> What are your plans for Halloween? My Daughter's school has a fall fair, so we're going to that, but my friends that all lived in walking neighborhoods (houses close together) have all moved and I don't want to walk 2 miles in my neighborhood to hit two houses. I think my daughter would be very disappointed by that. So what are you guys doing?


Trick-or-Treating and the school dance. 
And lol! Courage! XD


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What is everyone and/or your kids dressing as? 

My oldest is being Naruto, my youngest a Lion, and not sure what my son will be yet. He keeps changing his mind.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to be a minion witch. Couldn't decide witch (haha) one, so I combined them!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't dress up. I take myself to seriously, but my daughter may prove me wrong. She's adamant I dress up this year.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

I got talked into dressing up as a hipster disney princess... I'm not to excited, I was just going to dress up as a hick, and wear the same I wear daily.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

We'll go to the town the kids go to school in (population about 200) and 'do the walk'.

The boy is going to be a Sith or a barbarian, and the girl is not sure yet.

I'm going as a crumudgeon


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ten-acre-farms said:


> I got talked into dressing up as a hipster disney princess... I'm not to excited, I was just going to dress up as a hick, and wear the same I wear daily.


LOL.

Did you have to buy the costume?


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Apyl said:


> What is everyone and/or your kids dressing as?
> 
> My oldest is being Naruto, my youngest a Lion, and not sure what my son will be yet. He keeps changing his mind.


Me and my friend just bought two matching costumes: peanutbutter and jelly. Haha, we got them online from eBay so they should be coming in any day now! I'll post some pics if y'all want? But this is what they look like online


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

I usually get 50-80 trick or treaters; so I'll be home passing out candy, with the dog.

Kaax


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Austin said:


> LOL. Did you have to buy the costume?


No I don't pay money for something I'd wear once.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We live across the street from a school, but, we are one of three houses and don't get any. So, we will just hunker down, watch movies, or, head to my sisters house that is in a neighborhood and pass out candy with them.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

A family with young children moved in next my place. So this year i am expecting to get at those three.. But as I live on a road that has three well four houses onit.. I do not expect to get much in the way of trick and treaters at my door again this year.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ten-acre-farms said:


> No I don't pay money for something I'd wear once.


I learned my lesson on that one. I call it my "Dragon Shirt Debacle".


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone else carve pumpkins yet ? We have a Pumpkin Bash at the fair grounds that we work each year with 4-H so the kids got their pumpkins there this year.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Not yet, but that pic is another thing that's making me beg to!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's our pumpkins we carved for our local pumpkin trail. We picked our pumpkins from a local dog rescue that grows them for a fundraiser. Fun times. We probably won't get trick or treaters as we never do. We usually go to another neighborhood to go since no one has it in our neighborhood.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's my pumpkin. This is in homer of the sweetest rooster ever (to me at least, he attacked everyone else) he died this summer saving his girls from a dog that got into the coop.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

I meant in honor


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ten-acre-farms said:


> Here's my pumpkin. This is in homer of the sweetest rooster ever (to me at least, he attacked everyone else) he died this summer saving his girls from a dog that got into the coop.
> 
> View attachment 13108


That's awesome.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I love the pumpkins. My little girl is going as a cupcake.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw a kid last night dressed as a Smore.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Austin said:


> I saw a kid last night dressed as a Smore.


Last night? Does your town have a party or just go early? ( sorry you probably already said this )


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Our feed store has 20% off everything today! If you bring a dressed up pet, should I dress my chicken up as super man or the Lone Ranger?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

ten-acre-farms said:


> Our feed store has 20% off everything today! If you bring a dressed up pet, should I dress my chicken up as super man or the Lone Ranger?


Suuuper man! He can fly, so can chickens.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Here we go toanto and the Line ranger


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

ten-acre-farms said:


> Here we go toanto and the Line ranger


Lone Ranger


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

ten-acre-farms said:


> Here we go toanto and the Line ranger


So cool!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Since I got Halloween day off from work, I'll be taking the girls (my 2 rescue rat terriers) to work to see the residents. They're going as cheer leaders. Got one costume ready, have to work on the other today. Thought about dressing as their coach since they're having a costume contest for employees that day too.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That would be cool. You could carry a whistle and yell a lot. That's what all my coaches did.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Austin said:


> That would be cool. You could carry a whistle and yell a lot. That's what all my coaches did.


Haha, I do professional All Star cheerleading and my coaches are so brutal haha


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It's looking like we may be skipping Trick or Treating this year. It's cold but not freezing and starting today its suppose to rain until Saturday. Go figure. Luckily the kids are cool with it since they know if we miss Trick or Treating we go to the store and pick out our own treats. We've missed a few Trick or Treating days in the last few years.


----------

